# FOB is seeing someone.. *update*



## Laura2919

I feel ok about the fact he is seeing someone but he blatantly lied to me and when questioned he was so rude (I think he was with her) 

Apparently they were talking before we split but it was innocent... Ha, yeah of course it was. 

I feel like everything I knew about him was a lie... How annoying... 

One day I so hope the sky comes crashing down on him!!


----------



## Scarletvixen

i have the feelingjust now that everything my ex told me was a lie,i want to find out for some strange reason how much of my life has been a lie but i doubt he is capable of telling the truth xx


----------



## Laura2919

He was so rude on the phone to me when I was talking to him, he was obviously with her so in future when he comes here I am staying out of his way, he can see the girls and I will get on and do what I am doing...

I feel a complete idiot for even believing his lies! His mum knew also.


----------



## littlelinnies

oh i'm so sorry!:( its a bit quick for him to meet someone? like 3 weeks.. I'd be pissed off xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: They always act like dicks around their new girlfriends and quite frankly if he was with this new girl when he was being so rude she should be appauld by his behaviour. You are the mother of his children and that diserves some respect. Ugh men hun who needs them x


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah shows how little respect he has.. I hope it works out for him. He is a liar so I am definitely better off without.


----------



## Mally01

Sweetheart the best way to look at it now is that some other poor woman has to put up with his behaviour and you just don't have to anymore. I'm sure he will dish out some lies to her before long. If there is one thing I have learned about selfish men that behave badly is that they do it to all women they meet, it's not selective. He won't change and he is who he is. Be happy that you are free to someday to find a super nice guy and she can just put up with this idiot now. 

Hugs xx


----------



## Laura2919

I was just going to write that :) felt like shouting from the rooftops good luck love your gonna need it :haha: 
He has told me so many lies, the only thing I cant fault him on is how much he loves his kids, its just a shame he has so little respect for their mother!


----------



## Scarletvixen

sounds like a right idiot ifthats the way he behaves!
Wont be long till hes treating his new girlfriend the same way once a liar always a liar xx


----------



## Laura2919

It just really angers me that they were talking before we split but on the flip side I now know how much better off I really am. :) poor girl... Feel sorry for her already..


----------



## Scarletvixen

Laura2919 said:


> It just really angers me that they were talking before we split but on the flip side I now know how much better off I really am. :) poor girl... Feel sorry for her already..

Sorrydont feel the slightest bit sorry for her if she is willing to takesomeone else boyfriend, shes just as bad ashim if thats what was going on and thye deserve each otherxx


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah I suppose there is that to it :) She is welcome to him. He tells his best mate stuff because he knows his best mates GF will tell me everything... He wants a fight. Stupidly he gave one today but not anymore.


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww hun, you're much better off without him :hugs: xx


----------



## iyawo

I feel ya... My ex led me on quite a bit for his own satisfaction and didnt seem to have any regard for my feelings at all. Lied through his teeth to me on several occasions when it suited him. I just dont understand how a human can be so self centered and self serving at the expense of others?? I just dont understand how people can be so cold and calculating....


----------



## Laura2919

Well apparently he is seeing more than one person! Haha! It gets better. He started being really rude again so I put the phone down on him. Im not being talked to like I am a piece of poo! 

How can someone I spent 6 years with be completely different? Its :wacko:


----------



## rose.wombwell

i can relate to this :( my ex is seeing someone and told me after 2/3 moths there mving in together and wants my son to stay with them both in a shared house...pissed off doesnt come close.
hope these blokes get there karma! my ex just seems to get away with everything.
xx


----------



## Laura2919

Im sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## calm

I agree that some men act so stupid and different around their new girlfriends, so sorry XXXX


----------



## Novbaby08

personally I think any girl, who will date a guy thats rude to the person who gave birth to his child, is a complete whore. 
Any self respecting girl who was right in the head and witnessed a guy behaving that way to an ex who he has kids with, I'd be gone.


----------



## Mally01

Novbaby08 said:


> personally I think any girl, who will date a guy thats rude to the person who gave birth to his child, is a complete whore.
> Any self respecting girl who was right in the head and witnessed a guy behaving that way to an ex who he has kids with, I'd be gone.

Totally agree. I dated a guy once (for a very short time thankfully) who told me this sob story about how his ex left him when she was 7 months pregnant and went off with another guy and wouldn't let him see his kid etc, etc. I accidentally bumped into his ex and she was the sweetest, kindest person and her story was _very _different and told with respect and honesty.He had dumped her after 8 years living together when she was pregnant and made her leave their home (with no place to live) and refused to have anything to do with her or the baby. I believed her version of the story 100%as his story didn't add up in places and was flawed. You have got to have a bloody good memory to be a good liar!


----------



## Novbaby08

Yeah Ive had girls approach me cussing me out because of shit like that and Im like did he tell you he dumped me when I was 5 weeks pregnant, or how he denied she was his, or how about the fact he's gone a year without even trying to contact me? usually they hear some pathetic sob story about how Im this terrible mom and i wont let him see his beloved baby girl. and how he loves and misses her so much. blah blah blah bullshit


----------



## Laura2919

Its amazing how many lies he has told. I knew deep down it wasnt right but I just carried on. It really angers me and I am not sure how to let this anger go, I hate liars, 6 years we were together and I never even spoke to another bloke like that. 

It doesnt matter because when Chloe and Jaycee meet this new lady she will have to look at MY children and remember she was part of the reason their daddy left. But it was mutual and I knew there was a reason I felt like it was over. 

Doesnt mean it doesnt hurt that he lied though. :(


----------



## emlubu

It will all come crashing down on him!! My ex commuted adultry and was with the women up untill a few weeks ago.... She played him like a book!! Men they never learn... I did go thro 6 months of hell when they was together tho as it's your fella or husband that has just cheated on u and you family but it will come n bite him
In the bum!!! Believe me now I am the happy one!


Laura2919 said:


> I feel ok about the fact he is seeing someone but he blatantly lied to me and when questioned he was so rude (I think he was with her)
> 
> Apparently they were talking before we split but it was innocent... Ha, yeah of course it was.
> 
> I feel like everything I knew about him was a lie... How annoying...
> 
> One day I so hope the sky comes crashing down on him!!


----------



## Laura2919

Thanks hun. 

I havent spoken to him since Tuesday, we had a massive argument (see my other thread) 
He text this morning but I ignored him and I intend to!


----------



## Laura2919

Just a small update here lol. 

So on Friday FOB mum had to pick the twins up from my mums. Mum said she seemed a bit awkward and as she was leaving with the twins she said to mum 'oh all this carrying on ay' my mum kindly said 'well sorry but its your son who is causing it, if he had just been honest in the beginning she wouldnt be hurt because if nothing was going on before then he wouldnt of had to lie' She went on about how she spoke to him and asked if he was seeing this girl and he told his mum that he wasnt seeing her he just met up with her once or twice a week for sex :haha: OMG. Honestly... 

I told my mum I dont even know why she would even come and say anything at all to my mum cos she knows full well my mum would say something about it to me. 
To be honest I couldnt care less if he was seeing her, she has to put up with him now not me. He thinks I am sitting at home crying after him when in fact I am doing exactly what I want to be doing, I am talking to someone, I have moved on from him. He doesnt bother me anymore. I am glad she said what she did because my mum is so open she will tell you how it is. 
I dont really hear from his side of the family unless they want something from me and I dont expect to hear anything.
I am happy with him thinking I am crying into my pillow every night because then when the time comes it will hit him even harder...


----------



## xSophieBx

Wot a total dickhead! Glad your positive and getting your life back on track.. your doing very well :hugs: x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: x


----------



## jessrabbit

Stay positive, your soooo much better off without x


----------



## Laura2919

Oh dont I know it..


----------



## teal

:hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2919

He is being really nicey nicey.. Means something else is to come.. Wonder what this time... Shes pregnant probably :haha:.. Or he has found out about my little adventure on Saturday night... Either way it will more than likely be a drama..


----------

